
GitLab.com Database Incident - antfarm
https://about.gitlab.com/2017/02/01/gitlab-dot-com-database-incident/
======
antfarm
Live stream of GitLab's distributed ops team restoring the db:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc0hPGerSd4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc0hPGerSd4)

